# تجرية اختبار المحتوئ المائي للتربة



## عاليaشموخي (9 مارس 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
*مقدمة

العنوان/ تجربة المحتوئ المائي|
قمنا بالخروج مع الاستاذ المهندس/محمدابو مسلي حيث قمنا بتطبيق ما اوخذ نضريآ في معامل اختبار التربة
الموقع/معامل اختبار التربة_جولة كنتاكي

وفيما يلي :-
*ادوات التجربة
*خطوات التجربة
*الغرض من التجربة
أعداد/​م/علي محسن الحملاني​​ 
أيجاد نسبة الرطوبة
الهدف من التجربه
تهدف هذه التجربة لتحديد المحتوى المائي في العينة وتجري عن طريق أخذ عينة رطبة وتحديد وزنها الرطب ثم تجفيفها وتحديد وزنها الجاف وتحسب بوزن العينة رطبة ناقص وزنها جافة مقسوما على الوزن الجاف مضروبا 100% .
التربة : هي مادة طبيعية غير متجانسة ناجمة عن تفتت الصخور في القشرة الأرضيةو تكون مترابطة أو مفككة و يمكن تحريكها بوسائل الحفر اليدوية و تتألف من ثلاثة أطوار (صلب,سائل,غازي) .



*_تحديد نسبة الرطوبة



تعريف :

نسبة الرطوبة في التربة : هي النسبة المئوية لوزن الماء الموجود في التربة إلى الوزن الجاف للمواد الصلبة.

*الأدوات المستعملة:

وعاء معدني –فرن تجفيف –ميزان .

مراحل التجربة :

1. نزن الوعاء المعدني فارغاً.
2. نأخذ كمية معينة من التربة تمثل الكمية الكلية ,ونضعها في الوعاء ونزن الوعاء مع التربة رطبة .
3. نجفف التربة في الفرن حتى ثبات الوزن أو مدة( 18-24) ساعة في درجة حرارة (115-110 )°م .
4. نأخذ وزن الوعاء مع التربة الجافة .
5- وزن الماء =وزن التربة رطبة -وزن التربة جافة

نسبة الرطوبة × 100 ٪ =وزن الماء


ملاحظات :


1. إذا اضطررنا للتأخر في وزن العينة الرطبة (لمدة تتجاوز3-5 دقائق) نغطي الوعاء للمحافظة على رطوبة التربة .
2. إذا اضطررنا للتأخر في وزن العينة المجففة أثناء تبريدها (لمدة تتجاوز3-5 دقائق) نغطي الوعاء حتى لا تمتص التربة الماء من هواء الغرفة .
3. إذا كانت التربة حاوية على المواد العضوية أو الجبص نستخدم في تجفيفها درجة حرارة (60)°م .
*فرن التجفيف
*انوع من التربة


----------



## أبوعمر العمراني (9 مارس 2010)

عاليaشموخي قال:


> الموقع/معامل اختبار التربة_جولة كنتاكي



ما شاء الله بارك الله
بصراحة جولة كنتاكي أكثر شي شدني في الموضوع
لأني خريج جامعة صنعاء 2003م ومنذ تخرجي وانا خارج بلاد الإيمان والحكمة فرج الله عنها ما هي فيه
آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآه يايمن
جزاك الله خيراً ياخبير


----------



## omar msharka (6 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووور يا اخوي على معوماتك القيمة
وكيف كانت الوجبة طيبة


----------



## نوري الشرقاوي (7 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكوووووور اخي ماقصرت ربي ايخليك


----------



## algabali (27 نوفمبر 2010)

نشكرك علي التوضيح والمجهووود العظيم الذي قمت به والمعلومات القيمه في هذا الموضوع ونحتاج اذا امكن توضيح قياس نسبه الرطوبه ونسبه القلويه بأستخدام اجهزه القياس الفوريه دون اللجوء الي الخطوات السابقه بالمختبر فهناك حاليا العديد من الاجهزه التي تستخدم في القياس مثل جهاز ph-moisture meter 
وشكرا للقائمين عالمنتدي
م/ناصر الجبلي


----------



## إبراهيم غانم (27 نوفمبر 2010)

سيدي الفاضل:
أود إضافة متواضعة إلى موضوع حضرتك القيم و الجميل.....
يمكن أن تجفف العينة بعد وزنها قبل التجفيف عند درجة حرارة 105°م لمدة ساعة واحدة فقط 
و حضرتك أغفلت خطوة مهمة جداً و هي أن العينة يجب أن تكون على هيئة مسحوق ناعم جداً..
و أن توضع العينة بمبرد زجاجي يحتوي على مادة السليكا جيل في درجة حرارة المعمل إلى أن تبرد العينة و توزن مباشرةً بعد ذلك.. لأن العينة لو تم وزنها و هي ساخنة فإن النتائج في هذه الحالة ستفتقد الدقة...

هناك جهاز قياس الآن لعمل هذه العملية خلال ثلاثة دقائق يعمل الجهاز بالأشعة تحت الحمرا و هو مزود بميزان حساس.... حيث توضع العينة في الجهاز و تؤخذ قراءة الوزنة من على شاشة الجهاز و يتم تشغيله و الجهاز مزود بميقاتي يضبط على ثلاثة دقائق و بعد إنتهاء التجفيف يترك و الجهاز مزود بحساس حرارة يعطي قراءة الوزنة بعد التجفيف بمجرد أن تصل حرارة العينة لدرجة حرارة الغرفة و هذه الفترة لا تزيد عن عشرة دقائق...
و يصبح لديك الوزنتين و تطبيق حضرتك المعادلة بحساب فارق الوزنتين مقسوماً على الوزنة الأصلية ثم يضرب في 100 ........


----------



## هانى صابر محمد (27 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ابو رضاب (29 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكوووووور


----------

